# Corroded battery terminal and check engine light



## GeorgiaTechFrontier (Apr 17, 2006)

Not a Nissan question, but I didn't want to go to the Honda forums when I know the Nissan guys are smarter. This is a general car question though. My wife's check engine light has come on and the code is directing me to the Starting and charging system. I'm going to try to start diagnosing shorts or anything, but before I do I noticed that the the positive battery terminal has corrosion on it. Could that cause a check engine light to come on? I'll definitely clean the posts as soon as I can and see if the code clears, but was just curious if anyone knew enough about OBD stuff to know if that could be the cause. Its an '02 Civic if you care...

Thanks!


----------



## azrocketman (Oct 5, 2005)

GeorgiaTechFrontier said:


> Not a Nissan question, but I didn't want to go to the Honda forums when I know the Nissan guys are smarter. This is a general car question though. My wife's check engine light has come on and the code is directing me to the Starting and charging system. I'm going to try to start diagnosing shorts or anything, but before I do I noticed that the the positive battery terminal has corrosion on it. Could that cause a check engine light to come on? I'll definitely clean the posts as soon as I can and see if the code clears, but was just curious if anyone knew enough about OBD stuff to know if that could be the cause. Its an '02 Civic if you care...
> 
> Thanks!


Knowng the actual codes would be a big help.

Steve


----------



## GeorgiaTechFrontier (Apr 17, 2006)

Yeah, should have thought of that the first time. It is code P1298...Electrical Load Detector (ELD) High Input. Possible problems 1) Short circuit somewhere, or 2) Bad PCM.

I'm hoping its not the PCM, so I'm trying to rule out the shorts first. The corroded battery might just be wishful thinking, but it is part of the circuit, so I figured I'd ask.


----------



## Cusser (Apr 16, 2004)

Clean it all up. Leave one terminal disconnected for 20 minutes. Reconnect, the code should be gone, and see if the error code returns. Error codes only "direct" towards the problem: a bad O2 sensor reading might be because the thing is running rich, and O2 sensor can't get it to adjust, or (like mine) EGR code, when the issue was a 2 inch broken vacuum hose near the EGR.


----------



## azrocketman (Oct 5, 2005)

GeorgiaTechFrontier said:


> Yeah, should have thought of that the first time. It is code P1298...Electrical Load Detector (ELD) High Input. Possible problems 1) Short circuit somewhere, or 2) Bad PCM.
> 
> I'm hoping its not the PCM, so I'm trying to rule out the shorts first. The corroded battery might just be wishful thinking, but it is part of the circuit, so I figured I'd ask.


P1298 is a Honda specific code. You need to query the Honda guys. There may be Honda experience or technical service bulletins related to this item (Look at Honda Service Bulletin 05-006 dated May 6, 2005).

In general, you need to fix the obvious items, e.g. corroded terminals, damaged wiring, loose conections. Next step is to disconnect the battery positive terminal and place a voltmeter in current measuring (amps) mode in line between the positive cable and the battery terminal. With nothing on (including no dome lights, glove box lights, etc.) you should measure well less than 100 milliamps (probably not zero because of keep alive power for radio settings, ECU memory, etc.). Keep in mind that most hand held meters are limited to 10 amps or less for current capacity. Turn on headlights or higher loads and you'll either pop the meter's fuse or possibly smoke the meter.

Steve


----------



## GeorgiaTechFrontier (Apr 17, 2006)

There is a TSB out for that code...but I don't have a way to get it. I don't have any mechanic connections to get one and the local Honda dealership I called wouldn't tell me.

I read about measuring the current draw with no electrical loads turned on on another website...I'll try that after I get the terminals cleaned. I plan on going through the full diagnosis process, I was just curious if corroded terminals could cause a code to be set. I'd never heard of it happening before, thought I'd ask to see if anyone knew if it could happen.


----------



## azrocketman (Oct 5, 2005)

GeorgiaTechFrontier said:


> There is a TSB out for that code...but I don't have a way to get it. I don't have any mechanic connections to get one and the local Honda dealership I called wouldn't tell me.
> 
> I read about measuring the current draw with no electrical loads turned on on another website...I'll try that after I get the terminals cleaned. I plan on going through the full diagnosis process, I was just curious if corroded terminals could cause a code to be set. I'd never heard of it happening before, thought I'd ask to see if anyone knew if it could happen.


I did a Google search for Honda service bulletins (or something similar) and was able to find and download TSB 05-006 without difficulty. Try this link www.crvownersclub.com/TSBs/2005/05-006.pdf

Steve


----------



## GeorgiaTechFrontier (Apr 17, 2006)

Steve,

You are the man...I was under the impression that TSB's were only available to mechanics/dealers. When I had searched for it, I only found the one line summary. Thank you very much for the help.

David


----------



## azrocketman (Oct 5, 2005)

GeorgiaTechFrontier said:


> Steve,
> 
> You are the man...I was under the impression that TSB's were only available to mechanics/dealers. When I had searched for it, I only found the one line summary. Thank you very much for the help.
> 
> David


Does this mean we Nissan guys really are smarter than the Honda guys?

Steve


----------

